

New bioluminescent cockroach possibly already extinct by volcanic eruption - pwg
http://news.mongabay.com/2012/1114-rudolph-bioluminescent-roach.html

======
smoyer
I for one am glad that it's not human-kind being blamed for this extinction
... and unless we somehow caused the volcano to erupt (drilling for oil?), I
think you'd have a hard time proving causation.

The bigger issue I have with most extinction stories is that they totally
ignore the fact that extinctions happened (and happen) regularly. As an
ecologist, I would hate to be the cause of another species demise, but should
I intervene in natural processes to save a species that is dying out
naturally?

------
jt2190
OOTINI!!!

